# English showmanship help



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I want to show my horse in english showmanship this year and I'm a little confused about how I should hold the reins. Am I supposed to keep my right hand just below her chin all the time? When I practice, walk/trot, setting up, backing up and pivoting my hands are just below her chin and my pointer finger is in between the reins. However, when I practice the quarter system I slide my hand down almost a foot. The reason I do this is so I can more easily change sides without banging the bit around in her mouth. As soon as I walk off I slide my hands back up. Is this correct?

Are there any videos on youtube that show how it's done correctly? Most of the videos are western showmanship. The videos I've been studying the most are these:






This one is a little outdated:







My next question is this: I know I'm supposed to keep my arms bent at a ninety degree angle, or so I've heard. My left arm, I have no trouble with. But I'd have to hold my horses head up high to get a ninety degree angle. So what do I do? I've some people run around with their arms stuck straight out in fromt of them. I'm sorry but I'm not doing that. It looks completely unnatural.

Also, any tips on getting my horse to move away when I walk towards her for the backup and pivot?

Thanks.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I want to show my horse in english showmanship this year and I'm a little confused about how I should hold the reins. Am I supposed to keep my right hand just below her chin all the time? When I practice, walk/trot, setting up, backing up and pivoting* *my hands* *are just below her chin and my pointer finger is in between the reins. However, when I practice the quarter system I slide my hand down almost a foot. The reason I do this is so I can more easily change sides without banging the bit around in her mouth. As soon as I walk off I slide my hands back up. Is this correct?*
Something I was taught/told was that the judge can tell if you are moving your hand up and down the lead/reins a lot. So I keep my lead 'nomal' till the set-up and inspection. Then when I have to cross in front of my horse I run my hand down the lead but it looks like I am just passing my hand under his chin (does that make any sence?). Then when you cross back to the 'right' side you run your hand back up the lead as you are passing under the horses chin again. I will try to get some pictures today (or a vid) for you. This has worked for me so far and can be very sneaky. :wink:

*My next question is this: I know I'm supposed to keep my arms bent at a ninety degree angle, or so I've heard. My left arm, I have no trouble with. But I'd have to hold my horses head up high to get a ninety degree angle. So what do I do? I've some people run around with their arms stuck straight out in fromt of them. I'm sorry but I'm not doing that. It looks completely unnatural.*
Do you have a 'short' horse? My guy is 16H and I'm about 5'8" so my issue is keeping his head down lol!! Something you can try is before you enter the ring kind of... I don't want to say jerk but for lack of a better word... your horses head up a little so it's already held higher for you.

*Also, any tips on getting my horse to move away when I walk towards her for the backup and pivot?*
Oh my gosh I had a hack of a time with this when I started doing sms with D *remembers pulling hair out* what I started out doing would be a walk (or trot) then Halt and start backing up, then walk again halt back up and do this over and over soon enough your horse should automatically start to move back when you turn to do your back-up. Sometimes a tap with a crop and help them 'wake up' if they are lazy like D lol. Same for pivoting, I have a crop with me and I make a slight 'tissssss' noise then step into him and if he doesn't move I just tap him with the crop till he moves. I've never had to 'beat' him but sometimes a fermer tap to show its work time and you mean business helps.


----------

